# greyline + woods dad



## Bully_love (Aug 11, 2008)

Hey 
i have a question about the greyline and woods my lil guys dad is made out of that lol sound funny sorry
does anyone know anything about that one if so what is there to know!
i need posts so i can post a pic of him oops
thank u for any info


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Both show lines. I have a female off of greyline stuff and when its done right it turns out really well. Started out as an AmStaff line and they have mixed other stuff into it over the years, its now considered a bully line. Same deal with Woods if I remember right.


----------



## Bully_love (Aug 11, 2008)

thanks for the quick answer ok sound good the momma is colby 
i hope its a good mix
as soon as i have the right to post pics i will


----------



## Bully_love (Aug 11, 2008)

I have posted some pics of him!


----------

